# Schwinn Maschek?



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, I bought this Maschek badge a few days ago and have been researching it. I found a little story written by a guy that had bought the truing stand from the owner of a Schwinn dealer named Maschek Cycle when it closed after 50 years in business.

He also said Ed Maschek only had 100 of these badges made? Is this true?

Does anyone know anything about Maschek Cycle in Charles City, Iowa? Thank you very much! Barry





I'm always looking for head badge. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

By my book "The Many Faces of Schwinn" at:

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 29, 2019)

Why not reach out to that guy? He has an active instagram account - https://www.instagram.com/rickynoot/?hl=en
http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2016/11/mascheks-truing-stand.html
Also - looks to be an address on this page - http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2012/08/mikuni-cable-adapter.html


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 29, 2019)

Also -
http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2014/03/schwinn-klunker.html

And then I found this shop light


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Also -
> http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2014/03/schwinn-klunker.html
> 
> And then I found this shop light
> ...



Wow! That's pretty cool! Thank you very much for sharing those photos. That looks like it's a Schwinn frame?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Why not reach out to that guy? He has an active instagram account - https://www.instagram.com/rickynoot/?hl=en
> http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2016/11/mascheks-truing-stand.html
> Also - looks to be an address on this page - http://rickynoot.blogspot.com/2012/08/mikuni-cable-adapter.html



Thank you very much! I went and checked it all out and added some information and photos to what I had.

Unfortunately, I don't even know what instagram is? Can I talk to him without joining a club? Barry

I found his address, I could always write him a letter asking for more information. Maybe I will, it's been a long time since I wrote a letter. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Unfortunately, I don't even know what instagram is? Can I talk to him without joining a club? Barry



Maybe someone on here can help connect you to him. I don't use instagram either.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Maybe someone on here can help connect you to him. I don't use instagram either.



I'll ask around. 

Until I bought a computer and cell phone for writing a book a couple years, I was analog Barry. I'm just coming out of the stone age and still have *MUCH* to learn. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 29, 2019)

I hear ya. I would just ask someone with an instagram account to message that guy and get his email then pass it back to you so you can communicate.


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2019)

Have it put in the Schwinn Badge book a Caber is making.I think he is making a volume 2.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 29, 2019)

I can message him on Instagram if you want


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

vincev said:


> Have it put in the Schwinn Badge book a Caber is making.I think he is making a volume 2.



A couple days ago I added Maschek Cycle to Volume II of The Many Faces of Schwinn. Unfortunately, all I have are some badge photos and the story about the fellow buying the stuff from Ed Maschek. I'd love to have some photos of an original Schwinn bicycle with the Maschek head badge and more information about the Shop. Thank you. Barry

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> I can message him on Instagram if you want



That would be great! Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That would be great! Thank you very much. Barry



Anything in particular you want to know?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> Anything in particular you want to know?



A little more about Ed Maschek. How old was Ed when he retired?  When did he start the shop? I think it might be 1940? What brands of bicycles he sold other than Schwinn? Did he have more than one shop.

Photos of the shop, Ed Maschek, Maschek stickers or decal photos, ads and bicycle photos. That kind of stuff. Thank you Cooper. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2020)

Just saw this thread Barry , never heard of this badge till now , it amazes me every time I see you posting a new find , I'm sure that's what keeps you inspired, again thank you for the great book and your knowledge and findings !

Rafael


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Just saw this thread Barry , never heard of this badge till now , it amazes me every time I see you posting a new find , I'm sure that's what keeps you inspired, again thank you for the great book and your knowledge and findings !
> 
> Rafael



Yes sir, it's amazing! They just keep coming. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2022)

bump


----------

